# Transgender procedure



## MnTwins29 (Aug 4, 2015)

A transgender patient comes into the hospital and identifies himself as male, but still has female reproductive organs and undergoes a hysterectomy to have them removed.   Because the patient was registered under the new gender under which he identifies himself, can the medical record and claim contain documentation stating the patient is female so the procedure can be properly submitted for payment?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Found it!*

I found the answer elsewhere for CMS, but in case anyone else is interested:

Part A - use condition code 45 (Ambiguous Gender Category)on the claim 
Part B - use Modifier -KX on the line item that causes the gender conflict edit


----------



## lgardner (Aug 5, 2015)

MnTwins29 said:


> I found the answer elsewhere for CMS, but in case anyone else is interested:
> 
> Part A - use condition code 45 (Ambiguous Gender Category)on the claim
> Part B - use Modifier -KX on the line item that causes the gender conflict edit



that is good information to have.

thank you.


----------



## cherrera26 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have you received any denial because of using modifier KX with the 55970 or 55980?


----------

